# It may an odd combo, but...



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

Could a fire mouth and an O be housed together in a 90 with any hope for success?


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

I always keep firemouths with O's... What size are the fishes you are trying?


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

Well my LFS has some beautiful FM's that are about 4-5" and I'm looking for an albino O that's at least close to that size. They've got some 2" O's but I'd be afraid the FM would terrorize the little guy!


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

4-5 inches? they don't get much bigger... If you do get firemouths they do amazing in groups and are sweet. What is the tank size and stock list?...


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

I was thinking about this for my 90 gallon:

(1) Oscar
(1) Firemouth
(4) Pseudotropheus sp. "blue dolphin" (a 4-6" peaceful African Mbuna)

Sand substrate
A pile of limestone with segemnts of 2" PVC in each rear corner to provide caves for Mbuna and FM's


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

It will depend on the Oscar once he grows up as to whether it will work long term.


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

I picked up a proven pair of red oscars this weekend - a 13" male and a 9" female. They have the 90 all to themselves. "The Love Shack"


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

Pics?...


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

...coming soon!


----------

